# Hugh make me feel



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Couldn't help it. Jiggin' on the couch this morning.

HUUUUUUUUGH MAKE ME FEEEEELLLL


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

The way Hugh make me feel


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

(OK I'm leaving it because I like the song but I do not condone street harrassment.)


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Hugh Light Up My Life...


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

.... like a natural woman*






*Disclaimer: I'm very happily married


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

. . . like dancing.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Hugh all are hysterical.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

So Free.. particularly useful to sing when have going free... might help giveaways....


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

The only song going through my head at 8am with "make me feel..." is "like making love" with Roberta Flack and that would just make Hugh all uncomfortable  .


----------



## ktashbury (Oct 10, 2013)

Hugh say tomato.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

A hugh-gly entertaining thread.

Hugh ... raise me up!!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

HUGGGGHHH
HUGH ARE ALWAYS ON MY MIIINNNDDDD


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

EVERYTIME HUGH GO AWAYYY
HUGH TAKE A PIECE OF ME WITH HUGHHH


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing's gonna change my love for Hugh


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.

And getting the strangest looks around the office..

Curse Hugh all!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Ooh, how am I gonna get over Hugh?


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

When I first saw this thread I thought hugh meant this:

You Hugh Make Me Feel...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Andrew Butcher said:


> Hugh you better shape up ... 'cause I need a man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David's going to be so bummed you got to that one first!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

MsTee said:


> When I first saw this thread I thought hugh meant this:
> 
> You Hugh Make Me Feel...


Haha, guess that shows up I'm really from the Paleolithic.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

Hugh are so beautiful..... to me..


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Andrew Butcher said:


> Mwuhahaha .... Well, David may be upset, but all I've got to say to him is:
> 
> Hugh gotta be bad, Hugh gotta be bold, Hugh gotta be wiser
> Hugh gotta be hard, Hugh gotta be tough, Hugh gotta be stronger
> Hugh gotta be cool, Hugh gotta be calm, Hugh gotta stay together ...


WIN! The purpose of this thread has been complete because Andrew Butcher is BOSS.

Seriously. That made me laugh so much.   



Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Haha, guess that shows up I'm really from the Paleolithic.


Nope. Just means I've been listening to too much Jango!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't take my eyes off Hugh






HUGH'D BE LIKE HEAVEN TO TOUCH and stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Love Hugh like a love song


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Taylor Swift decided to jump in the fray. She has something to say about hugh all:

I Knew Hugh Were Trouble


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

To make Hugh feel my love


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol guys, this thread is making Chrome crash! Browser can't handle the awesomeness.  

Still...Into Hugh though


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh can leave your hat on


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Look how far Hugh've come...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh got a friend in me


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Andrew Butcher said:


> Hugh are beautiful, no matter what they say ... Yes words can't bring Hugh down ... Oh-noh-oh-woh-ah-ooohh!


lmao Andrew, you are really killing this. Hahaha!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh keep me hangin' on


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh never can tell


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Hugh and I


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Even the Jackson 5 saw the value of hugh

I Want Hugh Back

Ohhh, baby, won't Hugh give me a chaaaaance!!!!!11!11one


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh really got me


----------



## ktashbury (Oct 10, 2013)

Aw, Bublé. I played with that cat. He's a flirty one.

Back to the game:

Hugh made me love Hugh. Pretty sure that's a felony.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh shook me all night long


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

I will always love Hugh


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll stand by Hugh


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

What makes Hugh think we can faff just because Hugh put Hughr tongue in my mouth and Hugh twisted my TTs baby?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

All Hugh need is love






Dear God the poor man's going to get a complex


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Where the hell is Betsy with her cattle-prod?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Where the hell is Betsy with her cattle-prod?


Howey need is love.


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Without Hugh...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh could be mine


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I know we said it before but...

Hugh can't hurry love
Hugh just have to wait


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Il Pulcino Pi-Hugh


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Crazy for Hugh


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't liiiiive, if living is without Hugh


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh kill me


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hugh rascal Hugh


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Because of Hugh


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Do Hugh want it all?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Gives Hugh Hell (like this thread)


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Let me love Hugh (until Hugh learn to love yourself)


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

What doesn't kill Hugh makes Hugh stronger


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

If Hugh love somebody set them free


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Why can't Hugh see-ee-ee
Hugh belong with me-ee-ee
Hugh belong with me


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Hugh Rock My World


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Wake me up before Hugh GO GO


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I refuse to allow this to affect my crippling self-doubt.


----------



## ktashbury (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe you misspelled "refhughse."


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hugh Drive me Nervous


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Awww Hugh, are Hugh okay? Do Hugh need a hug?


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Geez, this thread. Can't leave it alone. *cackles*

And mama saaaaiiiid....
Don't Hugh worry, don't Hugh worry chiiild!
See heaven's got a plan for Huuuuuugh!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

THREE SINATRA SONGS FOR HUGH:

I'VE GOT HUGH UNDER MY SKIN -Cole Porter


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> I refuse to allow this to affect my crippling self-doubt.


lmfao


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll never get over Hugh getting over me...






(Best thread EVER, even though my Chrome has crashed three times)


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, baby...Hugh, Hugh got what I neeeed...


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

And I hate everything about Hugh...


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Someone like Hugh...

Old friend, why are Hugh so shy?...ain't like Hugh to hold back...or hide from the light...


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I love Hugh

But don't know how insert a video.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

"My precious one
I saved that gum
That HUGH threw in the garbage

"You're the one I dream about
But the only question with me now
Is 'Do I creep HUGH out?'"


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> I love Hugh
> 
> But don't know how insert a video.


Me either, Ciniajoy. But I wanted to play! Is there anyone Hugh will teach us?


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> Me either, Ciniajoy. But I wanted to play! Is there anyone Hugh will teach us?





















Hope that helps!


----------



## Rambled Mind (Mar 22, 2013)

As I read my newsletter subscriber sneak peak at SAND, this is how I'm feeling. Never gonna give Hugh up...


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

HUGH never give me your money...


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Where the hell is Betsy with her cattle-prod?


You think Betsy can stop this? 
Hugh've got another thing comin'.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

If I didn't know better, I'd hang my hat right there,
If I didn't know better, I'd follow Hugh up the stairs...


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup they love Hugh in Nashville.

No one will ever love Hugh...


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

Let me see if I can turn the creep dial to 11 on this thread:

Outside your balcony I have a room with a view
And I'm watching Hugh

I dial your telephone each and every afternoon
I wait by your door till you're asleep at night
And when you're alone I know when Hugh
Turn out the light

I'm gonna get close to Hugh
Oh-Oh so close to Hugh

Queensryche - Gonna Get Close To You


----------



## AutumnKQ (Jul 27, 2013)

hahaha this thread is cracking me up.

*Say Hugh'll Be There.*






*Wool for Hugh*


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Nothing compares to Hugh


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

I can dream about Hugh


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Matt Ryan, I'll see your 'creep dial up to 11' and raise you a 'Hugh will now leave KBoards'.

Don't Hugh want me, Howey,
Don't Hugh want me, oooohhhhh


----------



## Jackie Barbosa (Mar 23, 2011)

I am so into Hugh,
I can't get to nothing else.
So I stand here helplessly,
Hoping Hugh'll get into me.

(Harrumph. Can't get youtube link to work!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Nothing's gonna change my love for Hugh


----------



## Ben Mathew (Jan 27, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Howey need is love.


Thread winner!


----------



## CLStone (Apr 4, 2013)

This is the sweetest thread ever. ♥


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not gonna teach your boyfriend how to dance with Hugh


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Vivienne Mathews said:


> Hope that helps!


Thanks so much... Now I know how; couldn't get it to work though. But that's okay...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I believe in miracles... where're Hugh from? Hugh sexy thing!






Hugh should be dancing, YAY


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

HUGH must remember this..


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Yeah, I see HUGH goin' down the street in his big Cadillac,
HUGH got girls in the front, HUGH got girls in the back,
Yeah, way in back, HUGH got money in a sack,
Both hands on the wheel and his shoulders rared back
root-doot-doot-doot-doot, do-wah,

I hear tell HUGH's doin' well,
Good things have come to HUGH.
I wish I had his happiness
And HUGH had a do-wacka-do,
Wacka do, wacka-do, wacka-do. 







I'm also pretty sure HUGH can't roller skate in a buffalo herd, but that's for another post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right
Here I am stuck in the middle with Hugh


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Forget Hugh!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Saving all my love for Hugh


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> I refuse to allow this to affect my crippling self-doubt.


Hugh talkin' ta me?


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Hugh spin me right round baby, right round....


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Kitten said:


> I can't liiiiive, if living is without Hugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha! This is awesome 

Look at the stars,
Look how they shine for HUGH,
And everything HUGH do,
Yeah, they were all yellow.

I came along,
I wrote a song for HUGH,
And all the things HUGH do,
And it was called "Yellow".


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> I really wanted to bump this thread again because, hello, FNU.
> And also, I HAD to post that video.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I didn't realize she was speaking English until the chorus. I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Where the hell is Betsy with her cattle-prod?


"Hugh" love it, come on!

In honor of this Hugh thread, I've change one word in my favorite poem which is by author unknown:

When you have labored long, and your rewards seem few,
Remember that the mighty oak, grew from a nut like *Hugh*.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

It's been a long time... but... I'm... STILL LOVIN' HUGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Say Hugh, say me


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Do Hugh believe in love?


----------

